# my first year bow hunting for deer and first buck



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

This is my first year deer hunting with a bow im sixteen. This is a pic of my first buck with a bow. I shot once and dropped it in its tracks and died I was so shocked that i had just dropped the buck that i was shaking soo bad that i had to wait 15minutes to get out of the stand. The buck was around 16 ft from the bottom of the stand. It isnt monsterous but it is huge for my first year and first buck with a bow. By the way it is an 11 pointer srry the pick isnt that good of quality. In the bottom pic you can see the rack better.


----------



## Buxster (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats!!! 
He sure has a dark hide, huh...

Hopefully I will be posting a pic soon if I can get one.

Thats a nice trophy if you ask me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thats a beautiful buck :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's a great buck for anyone and you should be proud of it!


----------



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

these are some pics after i boiled the skull for a european mount look.
















i think it looks pretty good for just useing borax soap to make it white


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice way to go


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great buck! Congrats, nice euro mount!


----------



## live_2hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Great looking buck, Congrats


----------

